# DVD-Laufwerk wird auf einmal nicht mehr erkannt! Code 41



## Cymo (25. Februar 2004)

Hallo Leute!

Mein DVD-Ram Laufwerk wird nicht mehr erkannt!      ! Code 41 !

Vor einer Woche bevor ich meine Performence gesteigert habe ging es noch!

Zurücksetzen des Laufwerks kommt nicht in Frage, da ich viele Daten verlieren und die geile Performence verlieren kann.

Im Gerätemanager habe ich jetzt gelbe Ausrufezeichen!

Treiber aktualisieren: Der Installierte ist der Neuste!

Weiß einer Rat ?

Ich habe das Notebook
Toshiba Satellite 5200-902
mit dem
Matshita DVD-RAM UJ- 810 

Gruss Cymo


----------



## Johannes Postler (25. Februar 2004)

Vielleicht steh ich jetzt auf der Leitung, aber was meinst du mit Performance steigern? Und du hast wirklich ein DVD-RAM Laufwerk in deinem Notebook?

cu tirolausserfern


----------



## Cymo (25. Februar 2004)

Performence gesteigert mit ein Haufen kleiner Programme: XP-Tuner, Riva Tuner, Bootvis, usw...

Ja, bei mir ist ein DVD-RAM Laufwerk drin!

Aber leider....... Seufz


----------



## Cymo (25. Februar 2004)

Hilfe !


----------



## mcescato (29. Februar 2004)

*matshita 810*

Hallo!

Du sprichts mir aus der Seele..

Ich habe ein Toshiba Satellite 5200-802 book und auch das matshita uj-810 Laufwerk. Ich konnte bisher noch keine einzige CD brennen. Keine Ahnung an was es liegen könnte.

Vorhin habe ich einen neuen Treiber installiert. Zwar für das uj-815.. Aber genützt hat es nichts, wie einem user in einem andern Forum.

Hat hier auch niemand eine Lösung?! ;-(

Wenn ja bitte mailen..

gruss


----------



## Johannes Postler (1. März 2004)

Da ihr euch ja schon mit dem Thema beschäftigt habt, weiss vielleicht jemand von euch wo ich Treiber für DVD-Ram Laufwerke bekommen. Habe zwar schon einen gefunden, der funktioniert aber nicht.
@ Cymo: Ich habe gedacht, du hast die Performance deines Laufwerks gesteigert. Das wär mir neu gewesen...


----------



## mcescato (1. März 2004)

Schau auf der seite vom Hersteller wegen Treiber..

Oder

http://www.google.de

Suchen nache "Treiber (dein Laufwerk)

Gruss


----------



## Johannes Postler (1. März 2004)

Danke.
Soweit war ich auch schon. Habe mir nur gedacht, ihr habt vielleicht einen "Geheimtipp" gefunden, was DVD-RAM-Treiber betrifft.


----------



## mcescato (1. März 2004)

Was hast du denn für ein dvd ram?! Ich such sonst mal für dich..


----------



## server (2. März 2004)

Hi,

auf http://www.treiber.de findet man eig. alle Hersteller nach den Geräten aufgelistet.


----------

